# FS: L144 Longfin Blue-eyed plecos



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Approximately 2-3 months old and are about 1" in length. Have 15 available at this time.

$15 each or 5 for $65.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Added pictures, hard to get clear ones unfortunately.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Bump. Sold to a few people already. I do have L144 blue eye regulars, albino long fins, and albino regulars available. If anyone is interested in those, let me know as I only have a few of those available


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolute beauties! Thanks again!


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Kole!

L144, blue-eyed, longfin plecos for $15 each, or 5 for $65.

Albino longfin $14 each, or 5 for $60.

L144, blue-eyed regular for $9 each, or 3 for $24.

Albino regular for $8 each, or 3 for $21.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Selling the last few remaining.

L144, blue-eyed, longfin plecos for $15 each, or 5 for $65. (SOLD OUT)

Albino longfin $14 each, or 5 for $60. (SOLD OUT)

L144, blue-eyed regular for $6 each, 3 for $15. (1)

Albino regular for $5 each, or 3 for $12. (~9 left)


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Are regular albino red eye?


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

dmaobc said:


> Are regular albino red eye?


Yes they are. Updated #s:

L144, blue-eyed regular for $6 each, 3 for $15. (1 left)

Albino regular for $5 each, or 3 for $12. (10 left)


----------

